# SW Kansas bird hunting? Any tips?



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be heading to SE Colorado and SW Kansas in the next couple of weeks for business. I'll be working on the Cimarron National Grasslands. I was thinking of taking an extra day or two while I'm there to chase some pheasants around. I downloaded the hunting atlas from Kansas Fish and Game. I'll be on my own without my dog. (I know - tough hunt without the pooch). But worth a day or two of walking around with the shotgun.

If anyone has any experience in this area, I'd love some information, or maybe point me in the right direction. PMs are great.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't walk, just road hunt...


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bird numbers are horrible, the worst in 20 years. The farmer that leases our ground told me it is the worst year he has ever seen. The drought was severe in this part of the country.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Where in S/W Kansas? One tip is get the Kansas Hunting Atlas. This will show you all the up to date public walk in hunting areas.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I already have the atlas. I'll check that out and compare it to Google Earth and see if I can find some places that look birdy. 

I'll be in the extreme SW corner - by the Colorado and Oklahoma State Lines.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Bring some food, because you wont be eating pheasant every night. The entire state was hit hard by drought this year (that part maybe worse than others), so set your expectations very low.

Rut


----------

